

Ask HN: Add fallback font to HN stylesheet - fdb

The new Ubuntu 10.10 has beautiful new fonts, but none of the Microsoft core web fonts. Since the HN stylesheet does only specify Verdana and no fallback, I'm currently looking at the website using an irksome serif font.<p>I've updated the HN CSS file to include the "serif" and "monospace" fallback fonts. Would you consider adding them?<p>http://dpaste.com/hold/256499/
======
newyorker
check out the google webfonts <http://code.google.com/webfonts>

